# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Duke biseduar me nje ENGJELL(eja te udhetosh me mua ne shpirtin tim)

## peshkaqeni33

ENGJELL

 Udhetimet jane gjithmon sa te bukura aq edhe lodhese.Te udhetosh brenda shpirtit te ndokujt eshte shume me teper. Po te marre, te bejme nje shetitje se bashku ne shpirtin tim. Asnje deri me sot nuk ka udhetuar brenda shpirtit tim. Ti do jesh miku i im i pare. Do te gjesh aty nje shpirt te pa eksploruar.  Nuk e di nese ke udhetuar ne shpirtin e ndokujt, por gjeja e pare qe do vesh re ne shpirtin tim ....... nje shpirt i ngaterruar. Te lutem kujdes! Mund t'a humbasesh kollaj rrugen.

ENGJELL.
Ne kete bote asgje nuk eshte e perkryer. Perkryerjen qe nuk e gjejme tek vetja nuk mund t'a veme kusht tek te tjeret. Gabimi eshte emri yne i dyte. Te gjithe ne gabojme, gabimi eshte njerzor, gabimi ka bukurine e tije, prandaj te gjithe ne falim. Ti gabon ENGJELL..........?

Fjale

Folem e folem sot, 
u zume
ballafaquam pikpamjet tona,
te drejt kishe ti, te drejte kisha une.
Fola shume, gje s'te thashe
fole shume, gje s'kuptuva
fol e fol u be zhurme
c'doja te thoja harrova.
Mjergull fjalesh ty s'te shihja 
egoizmi deri ne re
ne dy bote krejt te ndryshme 
shihnim njeri tjetrin ne.
Ne mes fjalesh te shihja perbindesh
vampir ti me shihje mua
por kur fjalet i larguam
perseri u dashuruam.


Eja me mua ENGJELL te enderrojme se bashku. Eshte bukur te enderrosh. Ndoshta shume gjera nuk i shoh ende si duhet, por do t'i shohim me mire nese i shohim se bashku.

 Ngre syte nga qielli dhe pres...................Engjell a do vish.

----------


## peshkaqeni33

EGJELL te pres

Te prita dje, oh sa shume te prita dhe pastaj rashe ne gjume se u merzita. Do te pers dhe neser prap do te pres, po s'me zuri gjumi, deri ne mengjes. ENGJELL ti do te vish, s'do me lesh te pres gjate apo jo? Ngre syte nga qielli, por nuk te shoh(thua ngaqe eshte i mbuluar me re). Bej te fle por gjumi nuk me ze(c'eshte e verteta e kam tejkaluar ca planin keto kohet e fundit). Eci rruges dhe veshet me bucasin(kete do t'a kem nga te ftohtit). Sidoqofte ENGJELL me mungon dhe mungesat mua me bejne te vuaj. Ti ENGJELL ke vuajtur ndonjehere nga mungesat.......? 

Meditim ireal


Sme pelqen dita 
se pas saj vjen nata 
S'me pelqen e embla 
se me pas vjen e tharta
S'me pelqen ti 
se kam frik te dashuroj
dhe neser kur te ikesh 
s'do mundem te harroj.

Te shkruajtura dikur ne kohet e bukura(per te gjithe ne ka pasur kohe te bukura), keto shkrime i krahasoj shpesh me veren(sa vjen e behet me e......). Ne fund te fundit njeriu ngelet po ai. Ai femija i vogel, i paster, qe kenaqet me dicka banale dhe bredh i lumtur, e tek bredh qellon te pengohet pak, bie e nis te qaje, duke harruar menjehere lumturine e pak casteve me pare. Te till jemi edhe sot, megjithese sot mundohemi te fshihemi pas dinakerise se fituar neper vite. Mjafton nje cast i vetem, nje cast i vogel, i vogel, intimiteti dhe ne jemi prap po ata femije te dizorjentuar qe kemi qene vite me pare. Ndoshta se pranojme, ndoshta e mohojme, por n'a pelqen. Ty te pelqen ENGJELL.......?


Naten e mire ENGJELL vjershetor.

----------


## ^AngeL^

> Meditim ireal
> 
> 
> Sme pelqen dita 
> se pas saj vjen nata 
> S'me pelqen e embla 
> se me pas vjen e tharta
> S'me pelqen ti 
> se kam frik te dashuroj
> ...


pershendetje peshkaqeni,,tema qenka shum e bukur,,si pershkrimi,dhe poezite, sidomos kjo qe kam cituar me lart ishte shum e bukur.




Me FaL

Me fal qe dje me deshe
e sot me urren
me fal per urrejtjen
qe ndaj meje ndien
me fal qe te lendova
me dashurine time qe te dhash
me fal qe sot te dua
si e cmendur
si e marre.

----------


## peshkaqeni33

Miremengjes o ENGJELL

Mirmengjes o jete 
miremengjes dhe ti 
vogejush i vogel
dhe pjestar i ri 
Mirmengjes o jete 
mirmengjes te gjithe
mirmengjes dhe ju 
qe asgje s'na lidh
Mirmengjes gjithe bota
mirmengjes c'do gje
dhe zogu i vogel 
qe akoma s'ka ze.
Mirmengjes o jete
mirmengjes dhe ti
engjulli im i embel 
qe ne krevat me rri

Sot nje dite e re, e mbushur me debore ketu tek ne.  Njeriu kunder vullnetit te natyres eshte i pa fuqishem. Dhe keshtu ENGJELL sot nuk punon njeri, por ulen pran dritares shohin deboren, dhe e lene te bjere. Dhe bashke me ta do te me gjesh edhe mua, duke pare e duke enderruar. Ty te pelqen debora ENGJELL.......Te kuptoj, te gjitheve n'a pelqen debora, dy ditet e para se pastaj behet monotonne, e bezdisshme, e ftoht. Por sidoqofte ka rendesi qe ne jemi te ngrohte branda, kurse ti ENGJELL me dukeshe e zjarrte. Nje shpirti i zjarrte e delikat qe mundohet te shuaj zjarrin me lotet e saj, prandaj preket kollaj. E drejte ENGJELL......... kam te drejte? Per sa i perket botes tende ENGJELL, ajo eshte e jotja, te takon vetem ty, perdore si te duash, eshte e drejta jote. Eshte e drejta jone ENGJELL te kemi boten tone te fshehte. Mire po une jam i pangopur kur bie fjala per botet, dhe kam krijuar edhe nje bote paralele vetem per veten time. Ne kete bote ENGJELL, une jam une. Them ato qe dua dhe me pelqejne vetem ato qe kam deshire, pa patur ndrojtje nga mendimet e te tjereve.Ne kete bote dua te te sjell une ENGJELL edhe ty t'a vizitojme se bashku. Ne kete bote une i the jetes :


..................................................  ..................................................  ..............................

*JETA*


Vjen dhe iken vetem nje here
kur se pret 
troket ne dere
kur e kerkon
zhduket si ere
E embel, e hidhur, 
e eger, e bute
ne vorbullen e saj do-s'do te fut.
Dikush e kupton
e pelqen
kush se kupton nis e urren.
Gjuhe e pakuptueshme gjuha e saj
thon qe e kuptojne, por s'eshte kollaj.
Disa e lexojne ne yje te shkruar
disa ne filxhan duke kenduar
dikush edhe me tutje shkon
ne eshtrat e te vdekurve e lexon
Gjuha e saj eshte vetem nje
dite per dite ne e shkruajme ate
dite per dite e lexojme
dite per dite asgje s'kuptojme.
Vec se ajo iken, iken e s'vjen me
ikim edhe ne bashke me te

E brishte mbin, e pa fuqishme
e dodet shuhet, ne menyre te frikeshme.

..................................................  ..................................................  ..............................

Me thuaj ENGJELL c'mendim ke per jeten.........? I afrohet sado pak mendimit tim? Por te mos nxitohemi se kam mbyllur akoma kete kapitull. Kam akoma per te thene per jeten, e ku mbarohet se foluri per te.
..................................................  ..................................................  ..............................



Ajo te jepet, ajo te dhurohet
ajo te sundon, ajo te skllaverohet
ajo eshte e bukur sa nuk gjykohet
ajo eshte e embel sa nuk shijohet
ajo eshte delikate sa nuk provohet
ajo eshte e mire sa nuk zemerohet
Shijoje si te jepet
qepju si te qepet
ndiqe si te ndjek
KERKOI SE TE JEP
Ajo eshte jotja, ti je i saj
duaje me faj dhe pa faj.
Ajo vjen e paster, e gjate, e bollshme
mos e bej te flliqte te shkurter te kobeshme


*MENDIME MBI JETEN*

..................................................  ..................................................  ..............................


Diten e mire ENGJELL vjershtor

Ah ENGJELL
Nuk ka dhimbje qe nuk sherohet. Eshte doktor koha ajo qe sheron gjithshka. Por ti thirr te dua edhe se nuk degjohet. Ne ketu poshte kemi nevoj per ate fjale. Heret a vone do t'a degjojme.

Dreken e mire  ENGJELL.................

Ah harrova nuk te pyeta engjujt hane drek?!

----------


## peshkaqeni33

Mire se erdhe ENGJELL         Welcome perseri. 


Jame i lumtur ENGJELL qe je ketu, t'a bejme se bashku kete kete udhetim drejt shpirtit tim.  Cfare mund te gjejme ne nje shpirt?..... Sidoqofte nga thesaret hiqe mendjen.
 Ndonje deshire te larget , ndonje dashuri te pa shprehur, ndonje mendim te ndrydhur(ngaqe si ka ardhur koha). Me nje fjale gjera te kesaj natyre. Ti ENGJELL cfar fsheh ne shpirtin tend..........?


Shpirti im (i pare ne profil)

Kur dielli ngriet ne mengjes, 
te fundit sheh shpirtin tim.
Kur hena zbret mbremjeve,
 harron t'i hedhi nje shikim.

Rri ne nje cep i vetmuar
kendoj nje kenge te kenduar
ulem ne nje stol i ulur
me veshtrimin diku te ngulur
mendoj mendime te menduara
enderroj enderra te enderruara
degjoj ankime te ankuara
ndeshem me shikime te shikuara
flase fjal te folura
pershendes fytyra te lodhura
lodhja lodhet duke me degjuar
bie ne perfundim te gabuar.

Kur ti mendon per te banuar, 
se llogarit shpirtin tim.
Kur eshte puna per t'a lenduar,
mjafton vetem nje shikim.


ENGJELL po engjujt kane shpirt.......?
Shume i ngaterruar shpirt im .....si thua? 
Engjell pervec nje shpirti engjellor, paske nje shpirt teper pasional. Nese dashuron vertet keshtu....... Kjo s'eshte thjesht dashuri ky eshte pasion. Nje engjell dominues ja c'fare je. Ne kete poezi ke dominuar mbi partnerin. ENGJELL, nuk dyshoj ne ato qe thua, dyshoj per ate te cilit ia thua. Nese eshte vertet i tille, nuk i meriton te falurat e tua. 


Nga nje peshkaqen enderrues.........................per nje ENGJELL vjershetor


                                  Naten e mire e gjum te embel   


__________________________________________________  _______________
Kerkesa e "Foleja e shqipes" (urime per emrin) per nje poezi te postuar me pare
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Portreti i nje poeti

I pelqente t'a shijonte budallekun e tij
duke i shkruajtur poezit me nota muzikore
diku sillte acarin e akullt te dimrit
diku embelsin e aromes pranverore.
Labirinth ndjenjash e mendimesh
kompiuteri im teper primitiv per t'a deshifruar
pasaporta ime nuk kishte vize
per te hyre ne ate bote te ngaterruar.
Vargje, lakime, pozicione ndjenjash
diku mendime te shpartalluara
pak me tej shperthime deshperimi
me vargje te keputura mbi dashuri te shkaterruara.
Ne vargjet pa mbarim
mendimi ne koke u kristalizua
ajo nuk ishte poem ne gare per cmim
por portreti i tij i autovizatuar
Ai ishte njeri i cuditshem
i kishte bere shpirtit te tij portret
ai ishte njeri i madh 
Ishte poet

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
As une se mbaj mend por uroj t'a kem plotesuar deshiren.
__________________________________________________  _______________

----------


## ^AngeL^

> Miremengjes o ENGJELL
> 
> 
> Ah harrova nuk te pyeta engjujt hane drek?!


* un ekam nick name Angel dmth Engjell,,, dhe nuk e kuptova,, mua me kushtohet kjo pyetja me lart,,,,se ne forum ka shume engjej.

por nejse po i pergjigjjem.

un ha drek per here,,,kur jam ne pune me bie te ha vec darke,,por nga nje here mare ndonje gje me vete.
e kshu dhe dreka hame kur na kujohet me ngrene.*

----------


## ^AngeL^

:buzeqeshje: ))))))))))))))))))))  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Poeti

peshkaqeni33 dhe ENGJULL, 

Me falni per nderhyrjen, por desha vetem te iu pergezoj per komunimkimin poetik qe beni dhe ju desheroj rrugetim te mbare drejt shpirterave tuaj. Paqi fat

----------


## Poeti

^AngeL^

Ja me lejen t&#235;nde kat&#235;r vargje nga un&#235;:

*V&#203;SHTIR&#203;*

V&#235;shtir&#235; t&#235; dashurosh n&#235; qet&#235;si
V&#235;shtir&#235; k&#235;t&#235; ndjenj&#235; t&#235; m&#235;sheh&#235;sh,
V&#235;shtir&#235; ta mbyllesh dry n&#235; vetvehte
V&#235;shtir&#235; t&#235; dashurosh e t&#235; mos shprehesh!

----------


## ^AngeL^

:i hutuar: ooooooooooooooooooooooo

----------


## ^AngeL^

poeti shume nostailgjik dhe pesimist je ndaj jetes..spo bazohem ne kete poezi qe ke shkru por dhe ne ato cka kam lexu tjera. je shum romantik.

----------


## ^AngeL^

poeti shume faleminderit per pergezimin tend..je i mirepritur per gjerisa i perket mua dhe ti te shkruash ndonje ndjenje ne fjale.





peshkaqeni je vertete nje krijimtar i zoti,
un jam tip shum i ndjeshem,,kur shof ndonje filem pak te prekshem qaj,,mundohem qe mos te qaj por si mbaj dot lotet,,dhe pastaj me vjen te shkruaj ndonje gje, ose te mendoj. e ja keshtu.


per gjerisa i perket asajt qe kam ne shpirt ose mendoj,,eshte e pa pershkruar,bota ime qe se njef njeri.



Sa veshtire eshte te jetosh
te vuash ne shpirt per ate qe don
te kesh dhimbje qe nuk sherohen
te thuash te dua,e mos te degjohet.

----------


## peshkaqeni33

E ENJTE 26.1 2006

*Vargje te ngaterruara nga nje shpirti i shkaterruar*


Germova thelle ne shpirtin tim
doli uje 
u be det, 
por s'kisha varke
mblodha gjithe ndjenjat e mia
u dhashe form,
bera varke
por s'kisha vele
keputa gjithe endrat e mia 
i qepa nje e nga nje
thura vele, 
por s'kiste ere
mbolla gjithe shijet e mia
u dhashe jete
i bera lule,
por s'te pelqeu era.

----------


## peshkaqeni33

*Trishtim ne syte e saj*

S'largohet trishtimi nga syte e tu
eshte zhytur thelle ne shpirt ne tru
fshehur a dukshem brenda teje rri
je bere edhe ti pjese e tij.
Ne sjelljen tende ka humbur gjykimi
fjalet e tua mbajne ere zemrimi
qendrimi  yt i bute dikur
tani te japesh buke te duket gure.
Si qielli i vjeshtes vrenjtur rri
si grua e pa martuar qe burrin mban zi
si nje klase e heshtur ne oren e fizikes
je bere preh e pavendosmerise dhe e frikes.

----------


## peshkaqeni33

*Dashuri e humbur*

Digjeshe ti porsi cigari 
ne krahet e mi
jepje gjithshka kishe ne shpirt 
per pak dashuri
Me kerkoje si e marre
lozonjare ne krevat
te imitonim skena filmash
ti robin e une pirat
Imagjinata jote cmendur
fund e frena s'kish
shpesh ti beje sorkadhen 
e une behesha bishe
Si miopi qe s'mban syze 
prish syte e tij
shkaterrova dal nga dal
te emblen dashuri
Se kuptoja sa i pasur isha 
kur te kisha ne krevat
tani e di se c'far humba
por se gjej dot prap
Me nje tjeter tani bredh
e bie ne shtrat 
imitoni skena filmash 
ti robin ai pirat.

----------


## ^AngeL^

> *Trishtim ne syte e saj*
> 
> S'largohet trishtimi nga syte e tu
> eshte zhytur thelle ne shpirt ne tru
> fshehur a dukshem brenda teje rri
> je bere edhe ti pjese e tij.
> Ne sjelljen tende ka humbur gjykimi
> fjalet e tua mbajne ere zemrimi
> qendrimi  yt i bute dikur
> ...



me kujton nje person kjo poezi,,,,veten

 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## peshkaqeni33

Mirembrema ENGJELL

U be kohe qe s'jemi degjuar. Me fale per kete munges timen te gjate. ENGJELL duhet te me kuptosh, une sjam poet. Shpreh ato qe ndiej sipas menyres time.Shume nga ato qe kam postuar ketu dhe do postoj me pas jane te vjetera ne vite, shume prej tyre i perkasin adoleshences sime, pra jane nje vizion i jetes i pare me nuanca te kuqe. Shume prej postimeve te mia nuk jane poezi te mirfillta, por shperthime poetike. Ne qoftese do lexosh me vemendje shkrimet e mia ti do lexosh ne to dhe nje pjese te "MUA"(vetes time).ENGJELL kjo nuk eshte bota ime, por nje pjese e saj. 

*Faleminderit nuk di not*

Me ftove ne zemren tende te ngrohte
por une kisha frike se nuk me nxe
me "the mos rri jashte se bene ftohte
do te gjeshe shume dashuri ne te"
Te pyeta "Eshte e madhe dashuria jote?"
Me the "Eshte e madhe sa nje det"
por une s'dija not qe te futesha,
prandaj vendosa te rri ne breg.


ENGJELL te pelqejne poezit humoristike. Ja dhe nje te tille.

*Kali*

Dikush nje i madh 
fliste ne televizor
fshatari dritaren kishte hapur
kali ishte lidhur ne oborr

Kali litarit nje i jep 
dhe iken tutje me vrap
fshatari nga pas e ndjek 
bredh e bredh t'a kap

-"Ej kal prit" - i thot
-"pse bredh keshtu si i marr ?"
Ia pret kali i merzitur 
ia pret kali zemer vrare

-"Fik televizorin 
ndryshe arratine do marr
Te genjej une hajde se jam kal
por po genjen ai qe eshte gomar."


Kaq edhe per sot ENGJELL.

Nga nje peshkaqen enderrues...............................per nje ENGJELL vjrshetor



NATEN E MIRE    dhe   GJUME TE EMBEL

----------


## TikTak

hajde cvete peshkaqeni po flirton me engjell, do jet noi peshkaqen me dhomb qumshi

----------


## ^AngeL^

TikTak i uruar kush ishte ai/o qe te ftoj per te tilla komente,,,,,,,,,,,,pastaj nese akoma se kam humb shikim une dmth,,,tema nuk thot qe mund te hyj ndonje TikTak qumsharaq.




Peshkaqeni loool shum e bukur poezia humoristike,,un i kam shume qef.

shpresoj qe te te pelqej dhe kjo qe po ve posht un,,,por se kam shkruar vet. lol
te uroj nje pasdite te bukur.





Se kam dit kurr une qyqari 
cfare rendesie ka gomari 
se kam njoft per mend t'holle 
se kam dite se jane edhe me shkolle 
ishin mbledh gomart ne nje vend 
tere tuj fol me t'lan pa mend 
boll po thoshin kem duru 
na kane thy shpinen me dru 
na kan sha na kan shilu 
kane kujtu se jena t'marre 
na kane vu edhe samare 
boll tash kta na kane thane ush 
e s'ka ba za askerkush 

Jena mledh me marre venim 
me votu nje here n'parim 
e lexum nenin e pare 
me na hek emrin gomare 
sepse kena itibar 

U venos e cunen gishtin 
neni asht me keput bishtin 

Tash e mrapa s'do t'flejm jashte 
por ner vila tetan bashke 
boll na lane me fjet nen fiq 
nuk do t'rrime ma lakuriq 
do te dalim me kravata 
do t'hame gjellen neper pjata 
do t'shkojme n'plazh do t'shrihna n'rane 
do t'ecim me dy kame 
ter gomart shendever 
thane na erdhi e mira n'dere 

Fillun zgjedhjet me kryetarin 
thane po zgjidhim ma gomarin 
duel kryetari e xuni ven 
tuj u kru e tuj shite men 
a po m'shihni shoket e mi? 
m'duket vetja si njeri 
jam me shkolle e me nji kale men 
do ta shndris une kyt ven 
do t'baj shtet e qeveri 
kush per se gjallit s'ka meu ni 
do ti shtroj rrugat me zift 
do t'bajm xhiro tetane cift 
cfare lezetit me i pa 
tane gomart t'shoqnum me gra 
tuj ba njerzit temena 
t'permallum si kurriher 
na vjen keq per njerezit e mjer 
se mas nesh kane mete qyqare 
s'marrin shemull si gomare 
na vjen keq per kta rrezike 
edhe dritat ua kane fike 
u asht ba jeta porsi ferr 
s'dine as shpine me gjete per terr 
a asht marre me i thane kuj 
na kane lane edhe pa uje 
pime si devja nji here n'muj 

Edhe kush me t'qesh gomari 
per marri ka kene i pari 
por gomari gomare met 
tash po e ven samarin e vet 
s'mbet gjynah pa la n'kyt jet

----------


## peshkaqeni33

Mire mbrema ENGJELL

Dua te pergezoj se pari per qendrimin tend ndaj "Tik-Tak". Pas atyre qe ke shprehur ti me duket e tepert nderhyrja ime. Je nje engjell i vertet.

ENGJELL e bukur poezia qe ke postuar. E lexova e ri lexova. Sa me shume e lexoja me shme me pelqente dhe merrte forma reale. Te duket sikur i ke njohur keta gomare. Dhe vertet kam njohur te till. Por e keqa eshte se keta gomare po na shtohen ca si shume(thua dhe Tik-Tak te jete i till). Vendosa te mos postoj sot nuk dua t'i prish shijen kesaj poezia.


Naten e mire  ENGJELL vjershetor.

Ah ENGJELL mund te duket de-mod-de kjo pyetja ime. Fjala "lol" c'far kuptimi ka.

----------

